# Renters Insurance



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

My landlord is changing his policies, and now all dog owners must have renters insurance (from how the letter was written I think someone may have gotten bit, though I'm not 100% sure). I was wondering if any of you have any experience with this as far as companies to avoid. I've been in contact with a couple different companies and neither has breed restrictions, and both of their rates are relatively the same. Are there questions other than whether or not they have breed restrictions that I should ask?


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I've always had renters insurance and changed my policy when I got Gaia. I'd make sure your contents are covered too (if you have to get insurance, you might as well insure everything) but I'm not sure how it works in the states. 

Check on liability amounts, deductible costs, what exactly it covers, what it doesn't cover (floods, acts of God etc), I also asked about worst case scenerios like if Gaia ended up biting something how it would proceed. 

Those were some of the questions I asked. Hope this helped a bit.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Do you have a car? Our renters was added to our auto and it was really cheap that way. They didn't care about GSDs. We had All State back then (not anymore).


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Not sure if you are capable of getting it but I have USAA and there is no discrimination with breeds. They cover up to $100,000 per incident if you are to be sued from something occuring on your property, no matter the cause. I specifically asked about my GSD and they said that they are not excluded from that. It's not high at all, but they pay $1000 medical toward any injury obtained on your property. You can increase that if you wish, I just haven't yet. I pay about $25/month, give or take a few. It's $20,000 coverage on personal property as well. I have a $500 deductible but you can also lower that to $250 and pay a little extra a month. 

They are my suggestion, though I have never used anyone else so I'm kinda biased.


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

Renters insurance is really a must have!

And i agree with Liesje you may want to have your car and renters insurance
with the same company...Not only do you sometimes save on both having them together..The insurance company looks at you as a better customer..One they may not want to lose..

Also you should look to have at least $300,000 in Liability coverage in case your dog bites someone or causes damage to the apt...(Doesn't costs very much.)

I would also ask for $1,000 Deductible as it will save you money and there is 0
deductible that applies to your liability portion of the policy..

If you have a problem cased by you, your dog or friends the landlord will go after you..Plus if your apt burns to the ground you won't have to worry about replacing your property!! Thats why Renters insurance is so important..

Plus its cheap!!!haha..


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you all for your advice, I'll definitely look into going with the same place where I get my car insurance.


----------



## alexandertaylor (Jul 7, 2012)

You should focus on points like liability amounts, deductible costs and least but not last is "what exactly it covers". These process will be beneficial for you.


----------

